# [SOLVED] Strange tone whenever I close a window from the taskbar?



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I was having a minor issue whereby whenever I used the jump-list context menu to close a window I was hearing a short tone (for about 1 second) before the menu and window disappeared. The system was not hung during the tone- I was still able to move my cursor and interact with applications.

Trying to remove the issue I opted for a format and reinstall. Unfortunately though it has returned shortly after my reinstall. I'm not running anything untoward and quite honestly can't think what could be causing the issue. Nothing relevant appears in the event log. The issue is only present when closing a window from the taskbar's jump-list style context menu. Shift-Right-Clicking to use the classic window management menu does not invoke the issue, nor does using the titlebar's close button.

I have attempted to create a second user account to see if the issue was system-wide or user-specific. It appears to affect other user profiles also.

The issue first presented itself a couple of days ago (following no changes- just normal use). This leads me to believe the issue may not be software-based, but may instead be a hardware issue. I cannot post this in both here and the hardware sub so I figured I'd see if anyone here is aware of the issue before I ask the hardware team if it could be a hardware issue.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Strange tone whenever I close a window from the taskbar?*

A demonstration of the issue:
Windows Issue - YouTube


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Strange tone whenever I close a window from the taskbar?*

By way of a troubleshooting update:

I was using Stardock's ModernMix (as it's the only way to use metro apps on a large screen desktop PC). I suspected it may be the culprit (as it's the only thing I use that interferes with Window's window management. It seems that since uninstalling it the issue has gone. I'll post back should it return, but I am now going to seek help in the Stardock forums.

Thank you for your time in reading this, and I hope it can be of help for anyone else trying to diagnose a similar issue.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Strange tone whenever I close a window from the taskbar?*

I have checked with Stardock. The issue is known and is being addressed for the next release of ModernMix. Thank you for your time and I will now mark the thread as solved.


----------

